# Coyote Hunting: Northern Forest or Farm Hunting



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I have had decent success hunting yotes in the Northern Michigan Forests but have never experienced the song dogs charging my calls like they do out west. What are your opinions about the best location for hunting the song dogs farm land or Forest? I have never hunted the farm areas and would like some input. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

I do most of my coyote hunting around St. Helen, Roscommon, and Houghton Lake area. I also hunt a lot in or around Millersburg up and around Roger City off of 68. I perfer to hunt in the woods or off an old logging trail. Also I've had a lot of luck hunting the clear cuts. I never had too many yotes come in charging my calls like they do out west. Michigan is a relatively tuff state to hunt coyotes. I'm planning on trying some of the more open areas and some of the farm country around Bay City this year. This year I'm going to try misting. A friend of mine clued me in about this, and he has had a lot of luck with it. To make the mist use 3 parts rabbit urine and 1 part coyote urine. Then dilute this solution by half with water. Then strain this through a paint strained to remove any sediments that could clog the nozzle on your spray bottle. Always mist before you start calling. Then the way he calls is to use short calling sequences around 10 to 15 seconds, then sit quitely for 10 to 15min.


----------



## bf281 (Dec 28, 2003)

I am by no means an expert but have spent alot of time afield chasing yotes. I have noticed that in the farm areas it is slightly harder due to all the open country. Most coyotes seem reluctant to cross an opening. Try using a decoy with some sort of movement to it. They seem to draw the coyotes out in the open a little better when they can see what they are going after and may give you the "charging" you are after. However, you must be prepared to shoot quick as when they lock in on the decoy they tend to come in fast. Also, coyotes will use any available cover when coming in (ditch, fencerow, etc). Try to scout the area and determine where the coyote will approach from and set yourself up accordingly. Finally, farm or forest, you just gotta be patient.....they are out there.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I will try the misting as well. It sounds like an excellent idea. Never used a decoy but that sounds good also. I have haad my luck using roadkill & distress calls. Howlers have not worked for me. I upgraded to an electronic caller last year and immediately took two coyotes...maybe my prior calling was lacking a little bit. I call in roughly the same sequence described below. I primarily hunt in December & January for my Coyotes asumeing that they are little hungrier due to the scarcity of food during the winter months. I am going to try November before deer season this year though. 


I have never hunted the farm country but I was thinking that maybe since there were more deer down here maybe the coyotes would be more aggressive and wanted some opinions from experienced guys; and the drive is a heck of a lot better with me living in Sterling Heights. 

It's nice to see the interest in Coyotes. I don't think too many Bobcat hunters frequent this site and that is where I really need help.


----------



## GrizzlyBud (Feb 7, 2012)

I have also spent a lot of time afield chasing coyotes. I am actually going to be hunting the Empire-Traverse City area this weekend with Michigan Out Of Doors filming me.I would have to agree, hunting northern Michigan in the woods is a lot easier than in the fields. Unless you absolutely have to, always hunt in the cover, not in the open.Also, always use a decoy, with as much motion as possible, and use scent-eliminating products. The misting idea sounds like a real winner, I just might have to give that a try. One other tip I have for you guys, is use a crow call in between your calling sequences. There is only one thing I disagree with above, and that is how you guys call. You said call for about ten to fifteen seconds then sit there. I do not do that, I set up in my location, and call hard, starting quietly, then working my way louder, and call for about ten minutes straight, break it, another ten minutes, then sit for ten minutes, if nothing,pack it up. Rabbi in distress call is always the top choice to go.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Never hunted anything but farmland, Fox in the 70s to Song Dogs now. Most of it is understanding the terrain, their possible approaches and the wind. Rarely need to go much farther back than the last out building, if they're in cover, not going far back will prevent being spotted and human odor is somewhat accepted. I carry a bunch of Safety Zone waivers from farmers. Spending more time on a stand than what elsewhere is considered normal is an advantage. Usually won't even start any type of calling unless I've been set-up 15-20 minutes. Mouth calls, no electric, and simple, farmyard appropriate, stuffed animals as decoys. Keep the disturbance to a minimum, often you'll have one in your face in moments once you start calling. They're there, just need to prevent them from knowing you are


----------

